# drill guides



## Siris220 (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm in the process of designing and building a workbench and when talking to someone they recommended using a drill guide when drilling the benchdog holes and i was wondering if anyone had any input or advise regarding the two drill guides shown below







the acudrill drill guide or the 







one from craftsman that looks exactly the same as the one rockler sells

which would you advise buying/ any big difference between the two


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If I had to choose, I'd pick this one:
.




















 









.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> If I had to choose, I'd pick this one:
> .


As Mike said if I* HAD *to choose...


----------



## MarcR (Nov 28, 2010)

I purchased the craftsmen drill guide because there is a Craftsman store nearby. Nothing real special about it other than it did the job.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

I bought one at Woodworkers Supply that I initially used to drill the corner radii for a Rockler router plate install. It worked great. I have used it for field applications and other times when my drill press was not an option. I consider it well worth the investment. The one I bought has 2 removable pins on opposing corners of the base that serve to keep the drill guide centered over the hole you are drilling and prevent drift.

I plan to use mine to drill bench dog holes in my bench now that I've found a vise set up that I really like (Lee Valley item # 05G31.01).

This looks like a pretty slick vise. Check it out. Let me know what you think. It seems pricey but appears to be of good quality.

I can't mount a traditional vise on my bench because one end has pegboard for my router accessories and the other has shelves that hold router bases and dovetail jig. The Lee Valley/Veritas inset vise seems to be my solution.

Interested to know what more experienced WWrs think.

Sorry I got off topic and no, I have no association with Lee Valley/Veritas. Promise!

Jeff


----------

